# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë kërkoni/kërkuat nga partneri para martesës?

## Roi

Cfar i Keni kerkuar ose do ti kerkonit partnerit para marteses?????

----------


## alda09

Respekt &sinqeritet i kerkova. nuk e di nese e kam kuptuar mire temen.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

as nji gje nuk i kam kerkuar se ashtu sic esht esht shume i mire!!!

----------


## Linda5

po ne nuk e kemi lene ti kerkojme ndonje gje partnerit para martese se i kemi kerku para fejeses :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk mendoj se do te duhej tja thoja une ate qe dua prej tij.Mjafton te jete vetevetja gjithmone.

----------


## Arben-30

*Une do i kerkoj :1)Vile ne bregdet.2)SLR Meclaren .3)Llogari bankare me shumen 1.000.000.$ brenda.Se o rit nafta e benzina ,te thyen ne mes ajo lloj makine ,pastaj me pas ate lloj makine dhe mos me pas nje dashnore te vockel sikur nuk shkon lol.*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Arben-30 te arsyeshme kerkesat e tuja LoL

Keto po qe t'i kerkoj une ty, dakort:P

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Nuk mendoj se do te duhej tja thoja une ate qe dua prej tij.Mjafton te jete vetevetja gjithmone.


Nice one   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

> Cfar i Keni kerkuar ose do ti kerkonit partnerit para marteses???


E kam ne mendje ti kerkoj nje Fuoristrada.  lol

----------


## maryp

ca budallaqje nuk i kerkova asgje, isha shume ingenua.. :i ngrysur: 
ketij tjetrit kur te martohem serish do ti bej nje liste te shkruar me te gjitha kerkesat  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Kan ngel femrat vetem duke kerkuar, edhe pastaj thone "sjemi materialiste"

ik e varni veten me ushkur brekesh  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Arben-30

> Kan ngel femrat vetem duke kerkuar, edhe pastaj thone "sjemi materialiste"
> 
> ik e varni veten me ushkur brekesh



*Kush nuk jane materjaliste mer, keto te thyejne ne mes .Po eshte stili te bejn sikur nuk duan.Me ushkur brekesh ku e gjen se mbarojne pune shpejt lol.*

----------


## maryp

> *Zot o zot , do fshire nga fjalori fjala "nuse" u  pa pune LoL*


lol po pastaj ato vilat, mc laren e 1000000 $ kujt do tja kerkosh?????
apo do gjesh dhe ti ndonje burre e ti besh kerkesat e tua  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arben-30

> lol po pastaj ato vilat, mc laren e 1000000 $ kujt do tja kerkosh?????
> apo do gjesh dhe ti ndonje burre e ti besh kerkesat e tua



*Doja te thoja fjala "nuse" do zvendesuar me fjalen "dashnore",dhe bije rehat:P.Si e keni ber ju  kete pune ,vallaj do na lini thate me duket lol.**Si ajo shprehia "shif me sy e plas me zemer" lol.*

----------


## maryp

> *Je e siguer se nuk i ke kerkuar asgje asnjeher ,menohu nje her menohu .. se nuk i dihet ca te kujtohet . loooool.*


me duket se te paskan rrjepur lukuren ty femrat mor aman...
keshille miqesore; here tjeter bej me kujdes kur te zgjedhesh nje femer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KUSi

Kartelen e bankes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Kartelen e bankes


Mire qe ma fute ndermend edhe mua kte ide.

----------


## Blue_sky

Kartelen mjekesore do kerkoja keshtu jemi dhe te sigurte qe s'ka marre ndonje semundje gjate jetes te tije prej shenjtori me femrat.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> *Je e siguer se nuk i ke kerkuar asgje asnjeher ,menohu nje her menohu .. se nuk i dihet ca te kujtohet . loooool.*


po mire mo ca dhurata te vogla ok po jan normale nuk quhen keto pranej nuk i shkrujta me kupton :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

do i kerkoja partenes, po qe e virgjer te lash qe tani po me thuaj tverteten  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

